# ✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟCeleste is here! ･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧ (Closed! Thx for visiting!)



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

And a meteor shower~

♡ Setting up a queue to make things easier and more organized. Click the link below to get in line!

♡* Celeste is located in the park on the east side of the island. You should see her while flying over! *

♡ Feel free to linger around to make a couple of wishes, but please be respectful of those in line and keep your visit short.

♡ *Tips are not expected, but appreciated! *I will be seated near the entrance if you want to drop something, but I will most likely be AFK. If you're feeling generous, here is my wishlist!

Enjoy your stay at Blossom Bay!
*Edit: So sorry for those who were in line! I had a random communication error  
I decided to open back up again and stay open for a while to make it up to those who were waiting! *

https://turnip.exchange/island/b2d7f6e6


----------



## ladymidnight (May 16, 2020)

-


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

kateycarp said:


> I just joined your queue and I can bring the layered tank dress and the sailor-collar dress! Only problem is I have the sailor dress in the inverse colors, but I'll just bring it anyways


Anything you bring is fine!! Thank you sm c:


----------



## Kaey (May 16, 2020)

thanks for hosting! btw I think people aren't leaving your queue


----------



## Capchir (May 16, 2020)

Will u be opening back up tonight? c:


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 16, 2020)

was 6th in line then it said the dodo code spoiled? thanks for host anyways tho!


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

Capchir said:


> Will u be opening back up tonight? c:





Olivetopia13 said:


> was 6th in line then it said the dodo code spoiled? thanks for host anyways tho!


Just opened back up! So so sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 16, 2020)

May I please visit?~


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> May I please visit?~


Yes! Click the link to join the queue


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 16, 2020)

poppypeach said:


> Just opened back up! So so sorry for the inconvenience.


no worries! thank you!!


----------



## Ro1 (May 16, 2020)

CAn I visit?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 16, 2020)

poppypeach said:


> Yes! Click the link to join the queue


Done~


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

Ro1 said:


> CAn I visit?


No need to ask. Just click the link to get in line.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 16, 2020)

Left the que when I took off~

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



poppypeach said:


> No need to ask. Just click the link to get in line.


Sorry! Still new here and figuring out the new things~ Thank you for letting me visit. You have a lovely island!


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Left the que when I took off~
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020
> 
> ...


No worries! Thank you for visiting!


----------



## kuri (May 16, 2020)

I left you some gifts  thanks for having us!


----------



## poppypeach (May 16, 2020)

kuri said:


> I left you some gifts  thanks for having us!


Thanks for visiting!


----------



## kyasarin (May 16, 2020)

Coming over. Thank you!


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 16, 2020)

Coming over now! Thanks very much for opening up your island


----------

